# Beeping Noise coming from the Boot area when starting the TT



## Half8215 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi All,

I am very new to this Forum having just purchase a 2005 Audit TT Q 225bhp. I am very happy with the car so far, however only had this for 3 weeks.

My question is, when starting my car sometimes three beeps seem to come from the rear of the TT, possibly from the boot.. I have no idea what this is and wanted to ask if anyone knew?

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

It is the battery warning for the car alarm.

You need to buy a new battery

Thanks


----------



## Half8215 (Mar 27, 2007)

Really??

I am quite surprised as i have only just brought the car, it only seems to happen when it is cold....

Steve


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

100%

I would not post it if I wasnt sure!


----------



## Half8215 (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheers mate, Good old Audi dealership... Maybe I should ask them to buy me a new one?


----------



## Half8215 (Mar 27, 2007)

Any idea on the cost and what battery to purchase?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Shoulds be covered by the manfacturers warranty


----------



## mon_star_z (Feb 6, 2007)

i have the same problem only happens sometimes thou.

when u say battery do you mean the actual car battery ye ?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

I had this a couple of years back, coinciding with the main car battery flattening itself at regular intervals. I tried changing the latter but within a few weeks the same was happening again, both the beeps and flat battery problem.

Turned out to be some bit of the alarm (I think it has its own backup battery in a unit somewhere towards the back of the car?). Had that changed and have had no beeps or main battery problems since. Would definitely be a warranty item I'd think?


----------



## Steve_H (Sep 18, 2006)

It's about Â£80.00 from the dealer I think, plus fitting had mine done a few months ago, although it is a DIY job, but if your still under warranty, I would get them to do it FOC.

Goodluck.


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Loads on this if you search Beeps AND Boot and also look here

http://www.wak-tt.com/ttalarm/ttalarm.htm copyright Wak of course

and having asked stuff before myself, only to be pointed to obvious previous threads, this is a good place to look first also

http://www.wak-tt.com/


----------



## Half8215 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

I asked about this yesterday, but could someone clarify what Battery needs replacing, is it the main Battery or is there one in the Alarm?

Really weird as it has not beeps since yesterday morning?

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Its the battery for the alarm!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

its a sealed unit , you have to change the whole alarm siren hence it is Â£80

John_H has a dremmel and replace guide but the new alarms are revised so it may be worth replacing it!

it does take the Pi$$ that the siren a few chips and some namby pamby batteries cost more than a car battery! :?


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I noticed this beeping today. It's defenitly coming from the Siren.

I noticed it as I approached the car from the rear this morning and unlocked the car. It just beeped for a few seconds. At first I thought it was coming from elsewhere, but once I got in the car I knew it was from in the car. Popped the boot and had a look and it was beeping away. Stopped after a few seconds.

Guess it's likely to be an £80 fix then :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

RSSTT said:


> I noticed this beeping today. It's defenitly coming from the Siren.
> 
> I noticed it as I approached the car from the rear this morning and unlocked the car. It just beeped for a few seconds. At first I thought it was coming from elsewhere, but once I got in the car I knew it was from in the car. Popped the boot and had a look and it was beeping away. Stopped after a few seconds.
> 
> Guess it's likely to be an £80 fix then :roll:


Hi, Disconnect it, before it corrodes the PCB, then its a DIY fix.
Hoggy.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed this beeping today. It's defenitly coming from the Siren.
> ...


And how would one do such a thing? Just from the back of the siren? and when you mean DIY, you mean replace the siren before it fks the PCB up and needs that replacing too?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

RSSTT said:


> And how would one do such a thing? Just from the back of the siren? and when you mean DIY, you mean replace the siren before it fks the PCB up and needs that replacing too?


Hi, DIY fix, as long as PCB not corroded by leaking batteries.The longer it's left, more chance of corrosion of the PCB & loom.

viewtopic.php?p=792942#792942

Hoggy.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> > And how would one do such a thing? Just from the back of the siren? and when you mean DIY, you mean replace the siren before it fks the PCB up and needs that replacing too?
> ...


Wicked, cheers Hoggy 8)


----------

